# Nefertiti made the All-Stars...



## Mercysmom (Jan 18, 2009)

My Modern Shetland filly, Silversong Nefertiti, made the 2008 All-Stars...

ASPR Any Age Mare - tied for 4th

Modern Pleasure Shetland Mares 2 and Under - 6th

Amateur Modern Pleasure Shetland - 5th

What a difference a year makes - she is thriving on her modified diet (she has a partially paralyzed tongue and cannot eat certain things - we thought we might have to put her down last year if she could not eat the modified diet), is just as naughty as ever and I am looking forward to working with her in Halter Obstacle and Jumper.

She made her first attempt to lick molasses off of my hands this week...I consider it physical therapy for both of us. Once she gets her shoes, I can't wait to see what she can do...

Denise


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 18, 2009)

Denise,

First congratulations! Second - where is the picture of this wonderful miracle?????


----------



## Mercysmom (Jan 18, 2009)

muffntuf said:


> Denise,
> First congratulations! Second - where is the picture of this wonderful miracle?????



Check her out on the Photo forum - I bumped the pics Karla (aka Barnbum) took of her and my minis at the Area One show.

BTW - I love your "Tulip" - saw her ad in the Journal and she reminds me of Neffie.

Denise


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations on your placing.


----------



## hairicane (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats on your all stars!! So glad she has improved with her tongue paralysis.


----------

